# Magnolia



## Cedrusdeodara (Oct 8, 2010)

Last spring I tore out a 40-year old hedge of magnolias here at the nursery.  I recently cleaned up the debris and cut and split about 1.5 cord of rounds.  Most were in the 8"-12" caliper range.  Surprisingly, all the wood was well seasoned and checked.  Here is my question... anyone burn Magnolia here before?  How was it?  Smell good when burned?

I believe I read somewhere last winter that the BTU value is pretty low, somewhere around pine.  This is supported by the short season time, as most low BTU woods seem to season quickly.  I know that the roots and wood are nearly as fragrant as the flowers on Magnolia.  I look forward to finding out how it smells when burned.  

Brian


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 8, 2010)

Brian, that might be very interesting and I'd bet it will smell really nice. Let us know how this turns out for you.


----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 8, 2010)

Cool, bet you'll be the Magnolia wood guru after going through that. I've never heard of anyone burning it, but I do have a dozen small rounds of lilac that I can't wait to through in the stove for fun & fragrance (can you say woodburning geek). My lilac appears to be dense & slow to season.
Sounds like you could keep a bit of Magnolia in the wood basket all year just for the smell.


----------



## bsearcey (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't help you out on Magnolia, but this thread sort of goes into "exotic" wood burning.  So on that note.....how about Crepe Myrtle?  Those things can get to be decent size, and they often get removed during landscape updating.  The wood seems to be very dense.  It actually looks alot like iron wood (not hophornbeam).  Anybody burned it?

BTW - keep us posted on the Magnolia after you burn it.  Around here I'm sure I'll come across some at some point.


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Oct 9, 2010)

Exotic burns?  I may burn some Franklinia this year as I pruned back a couple plants and have some nice sized branches.  Google Franklinia alatamaha and you will see how rare it is.  Basically extinct in it's native range of Georgia, USA.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, I bet magnolia would smell _amazing_ when burned! Though my little southern heart cringes at the thought of having to chop one down!

Let us know!

~Rose


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 9, 2013)

A quick follow up, only 3 years later... The magnolia burned wonderfully.  It also seasoned in a few months once split.  I wish we had another hedge to get rid of.  I have a huge Southern magnolia in my back yard, but I would shoot anyone that tried to cut it down, so that won't get cut or burned.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 10, 2013)

Next time don't take so long to answer.


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 10, 2013)

Ha ha ha.  I could have seasoned soaking wet green white oak in the time since I've posted.


----------

